# OK. 1 more (today) ...



## wolfwood (Jan 26, 2009)

The front fields have been busy this morning, but it's always wonderful to welcome back our Summer friends. Just thought I'd share ...

*Common Flicker (male)* (This guy is actually Homing Pigeon size)









*American Goldfinch (male)*


----------



## LUCKYT (Jan 17, 2009)

I love the Flicker's Call! And The Gold finchs love my Chicory Plants...Dave


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

I'm a little late catching these pictures but want you to know I love them. You happened to choose two of my favorite birds. I especially love the flickers.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Pretty guys 
I don't see a whole lot of Flickers around here. I've seen a grand total of 3 in my lifetime. We have Yellow-shafted Flickers. Which now that I look at the picture again and where you live, so do you!


----------

